# Looking For Case Again...



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am looking for a good case that is NOT a hard plastic snap on case. I just want something that is either clear rubber or maybe a nice white case...any ideas?


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I use this one from verizon that inpaid 20 for. Its a clear smoked rubber case. U might b able to find a whit or other color online.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Check Ebay for an "s-line" tpu case. Cheap and good.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Check Ebay for an "s-line" tpu case. Cheap and good.


Sweet found the clear S-line case! thanks!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

No problem. Can't beat the $3 price (shipped) for them!


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Added corner pieces my self


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Added corner pieces myself


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Added corner pieces my self


I have the black and white casemate but they scratch very easily and look worn fairly fast


----------

